# contraceptive injection?



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Could anyone tell me about their experiences with the injection type of contraceptive? My Dr suggested I think about it as my period is really heavy, but two of my friends have been on it and have had a bad time with spotting and putting on weight.Any thoughts good or bad welcomed cos I am clueless here!!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I would try the pill first. I've heard of a few problems with the shot. Here it's called Depo-Provera, and I had a friend who was on it. It appears to be coming out now that a lot of women who took it in the past have a harder time getting pregnant when they're ready. I went on the pill (Ortho Tri-Cyclen) and my periods went from being heavy to being pretty moderate and only four days long (two days of light, two days of moderate bleeding). I would try this first. You need to get the shot every 3 months and it stops your period completely, but it takes a while to come back after you've stopped getting the shot. I would recommend the pill first.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi erinjk, thanks for your reply. I should have put more info into my original post!!. I have been taking the pill for about 10 years now but recently had to change to a mini-pill cos of migraines. This pill is not as good as I have to have a period every month and they are just getting heavier all the time, I'd guess because the old combined pill is slowly coming out of my system. The injection is a alternative to this newer pill, but I know so little about it, ive only heard bad stories. Even the Dr was a bit reluctant to say it was any good!.


----------



## tummyache1 (Sep 2, 2004)

Brit-I have been on the shot for the past two years and I am a HUGE FAN. I was taken off the pill a couple of years ago because of high blood pressure and migraines. I have had zero problems with it. I haven't had my period in those 2 years but I'm not complaining. No more buying tampons, no more cramps, no more PMS...its wonderful. I am 23 so I'm not even considering getting pregnant any time soon so the problem that some women experience with getting pregnant afterwards hasn't even entered my mind. Aren't good things worth waiting for anyway? I have gained weight, however. I don't think this is from the shot, though. I have been gaining for the past 5 years (since I went off to college). I have stopped taking the shot only because I am not sexually active right now and for me its not worth the money. When the time comes, though, Depo-Provera will be my birth control method of choice. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I took the shot once a few years ago and it was awful for me. I bled the whole first three months and did not go back for another shot. I also gained wieght and I had not changed my eating and excersise habits. It also took me almost two years to get pregnant after that one shot. I have two friends who have also been on the shot and I agree that it really effects your fertility, it took my one friend over two years to concieve and the other is now having to visit a fertility clinic. Even if you do not want kids now I would not risk it.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've also heard mixed things about the shot. One bad thing is that if you don't react well to it, it's in your system for 3 months. If you don't want to have periods, why not take birth control continuously? I don't know if you can do it with the mini-pill, but you can with regular ones. I was doing that for a few years. My doc was fine with me going a year without a period, but some docs suggest one every 3 months. Now there is even a pill designed to be taken that way...but it is basically the same hormones, just packaged in 3-month packs instead of 1-month packs. I've found that when I take the pill continuously I'll start spotting after 3-4 months so will stop to have a period if the spotting gets annoying...plus it just seems like me body wants to have a period then.I'm on the birth control patch now and it seems to really help having a completely constant dose of hte drug in the my system, plus my periods are less painful with it than with any pill i've tried. I do still get menstrual headaches/migraines like I got from regular pills. Cramps, headaches, worse D, all reasons I love skipping periods!!


----------



## CatRWall (Sep 1, 2004)

I was on Depo-Provera for 7yrs, it was great, I am still a huge fan, however I did choose to stop getting it... I was having premature menopause symptoms, which is a very rare occurrence with Depo... I loved it, and I miss it horribly ...I was diagnosed with PMDD in my early teens, and put on the pill to help with that. It worked but there was nothing like stopping the whole process in the first place.. (pmdd is like pms on steroids, with a vengeance agenda)One of the things I did learn, is that it does take between 3mths to a year for it to completely cycle out of your system (depends on your metabolism)... So if you are on it, and decide that you want to have kids now, go into it with the expectation it may take a while. I also learned that most dr's/nurse administer the shot in the upper arm... this is contrary to the Manufactures directions... it should be given in the lower back hip region, alternating left and right side... Because of this the shot is often times NOT as affective as it is meant to be, causing spotting between Week 9-12... Kind of interesting isn't it???Some women can not tolerate the shot, there are reports of disorientate weight gain, headaches, spotting and injection site rashes... the spotting can be stopped by receiving the shot every 10-12 weeks instead of the 13 week cycle. But you never know till you tryï¿½ Good luck with this, Cate


----------



## rotachb (Sep 17, 2004)

Being a big birth control switcher I have found that you usually only hear the bad stories. Nobody typically writes about the great things about this pill, patch, or shot. One good tip I learned the hard way.I'm on Depo Provera and love it. I've tried a lot of different kinds of pills and found that not having a period was worth it for me - especially with IBS.Good luck!


----------



## kaylie19 (Sep 29, 2004)

I am also on Depo Provera. I 've been on it for about two years now and I love it! I havn't had a period since my first injection, and from what I understand most women will stop getting theirs within the first year of use. Its so simple to use, just an injection every three months and u don't have to think about it for another three months, so there is no forgetting pills or a patch falling off. I would defanatly reccomend it to anyone considering birth control.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I do not know if any of you have children but since I do I was able to get an mirena iud. It has a hormone inside it that stays localized in your uterus. I get a light period every four months are so and it has been great for me. I do not have anyside effects besides not having a period because the hormone stays right in the area it's needed and does not have to travel through my body. Also I do not have to do a thing for five years, it's there and I do not have a thing to think about or remember. So if you have heavy periods or lots of problems along with your period I would highly recomend it, you do have to have already had a baby though. Also your fertility returns right when it is removed.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi thereNot used it myself but unfortunately have only heard bad things from friends and acquaintances who have. One went into "period" overdrive with bleeding lasting 12 weeks....I'd ask if there were any alternatives to this, personally. At the end of the day, however, people have different reactions to different chemicals. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Julie55 (Jun 30, 2004)

I think you have to consider that all types of birth control will work differently for different people. For some it may be great and for others not. However, you do need to concider the side effects for whatever method you chose. I suggest you talk to your doctor or an informed health worker and find out exactly what all the possible side effects are before making your decision. I had a friend who went on the shot without being told all the possible consequences and was not happy in the end. Her doctor didn't tell her about the possible weight gain and other side effects and she had the shot 3 times (over 9 months) and gained about 10 pounds each time without knowing why because she was not told until she switched doctors. Also she had really bad mood swings and was very emotional. For some the shot may be great, for others not. Find out what the possibilities are.


----------

